

Trion developing its first server-based, "thin client" MMORPG - fromedome
http://www.siliconalleyinsider.com/2008/6/trion_preps_first_server_based_game_inks_scifi_channel_deal

======
TrevorJ
Sounds interesting. It's gonna be a challenge and a half to get this to work
though, can't imagine the number of challenges that this approach will create

